# Bring Me The Horizon's new album.



## MichaelFoster (May 30, 2010)

I was reading Rock Sound magazine's interview with Oli Sykes about Bring me the Horizon's upcoming fourth album. Oli talked a lot about Suicide Season being a succesful album that gave them a signature sound. Personally, I'm not too crazy about that album, and most Bring Me The Horizon fans would agree. I hope they use their guitars more like they did on Count Your Blessings. To me, Oli's perfect vocals, dual guitars, and relatively complex percussion from Count Your Blessings gave them their signature sound. I do like the remixed sound of Suicide Season, but none of the songs were impressive or anything I couldn't play on any of the instruments used. 

What I'm trying to say is that I hope this new album is more like their second than their third.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

MichaelFoster thread?

Sure to be a roaring success.


----------



## Zhael (May 30, 2010)

I will not lie. When my friend showed them to me, I coulda sworn it was someone killing a cat with a violin.

While they do have a unique tone, they ruin it with the mindless screeching of other instruments and their pitiful excuse for a screamer.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

Also, the higher you jump the more hardcore you are. OP picture proves it.


----------



## Muckwuddly (May 31, 2010)

I personally liked both of their albums, so for me it doesn't matter much how they decide.

However, their third album, the remix, was just Oli's sideproject, nothing really serious, and it's NOT the sound they'll continue with. :3


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 31, 2010)

Four little monkeys jumping on the stage...

...one fell off and tried to write an album


----------



## Morroke (May 31, 2010)

Wicked, I'll be sure to torrentbuy this album.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 31, 2010)

Stupid emo bullshit.
Do not want.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 31, 2010)

Trite.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 31, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Trite.



:V


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 31, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I will not lie. When my friend showed them to me, I coulda sworn it was someone killing a cat with a violin.
> 
> While they do have a unique tone, they ruin it with the mindless screeching of other instruments and their pitiful excuse for a screamer.


 Which did you listen to? He had throat surgery right before Suicide Season, he was the best part in Count Your Blessings.



Teto said:


> Also, the higher you jump the more hardcore you are. OP picture proves it.


 They have great strength of the feet.



Muckwuddly said:


> I personally liked both of their albums, so for me it doesn't matter much how they decide.
> 
> However, their third album, the remix, was just Oli's sideproject, nothing really serious, and it's NOT the sound they'll continue with. :3


 Wait, the remix album is like 3.5. Did you listen to the "This is what the edge of your seat is made for" album? Don't, btw. It was kinda too messy. I just noticed I have all their albums..:/


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> They have great strength of the feet.


I'd laugh if the drummer jumped too, holding the set in the background. That would be the best album cover ever.


----------



## Aden (May 31, 2010)

Do I really have to say anything


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> Do I really have to say anything



You didn't have to say that. Why don't you talk about how much better they're doing than your favourite bands? Is that something you could talk about? 
See how good I am at starting conversations.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> You didn't have to say that. Why don't you talk about how much better they're doing than your favourite bands? Is that something you could talk about?
> See how good I am at starting conversations.



Peddling to angst & emo teens is not exactly a winning venture in the long run.


----------



## Muckwuddly (Jun 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Which did you listen to? He had throat surgery right before Suicide Season, he was the best part in Count Your Blessings.
> 
> They have great strength of the feet.
> 
> Wait, the remix album is like 3.5. Did you listen to the "This is what the edge of your seat is made for" album? Don't, btw. It was kinda too messy. I just noticed I have all their albums..:/



You do know that that album is their demo?
I don't really count that as an album, count your blessing being the first, suicide season being the second, and cut up being the 2,5.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 1, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Peddling to angst & emo teens is not exactly a winning venture in the long run.


 
     o


Muckwuddly said:


> You do know that that album is their demo?
> I don't really count that as an album, count your blessing being the first, suicide season being the second, and cut up being the 2,5.


Yeah, I count demos as albums. Gotta start somewhere. Plus, it sells like an album, and besides having four songs, it's just as legit.


----------

